# Suns Videos



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I thought it would be cool for us to post our favorite suns videos...them being in the distant past, a few years back, or as recent as this season. So if you find a sweet video of a suns player, post it.

*
Kevin Johnson's Dunk Over The Dream*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nqJvGIvWHfI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nqJvGIvWHfI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Video's*

I think we've tried this before, but it died quickly. Oh, well.

Here's the Marion over Dirk one that happened recently. I posted it in the Shawn Marion thread.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W27WnXwVN8Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W27WnXwVN8Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Suns Video's*

I think i remember it's slow death, I just wanted to post that KJ dunk, i'd been searching for it forever. Thank god for youtube.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Video's*



Effen said:


> I think i remember it's slow death, I just wanted to post that KJ dunk, i'd been searching for it forever. Thank god for youtube.



If that's all you wanted to post, why say what you did before it?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns Video's*

*Sir Charles* 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pXENv6aBpc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pXENv6aBpc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Suns Video's*



Dissonance19 said:


> If that's all you wanted to post, why say what you did before it?


touché! 

haha in hopes of possibly having a more successful thread. 

I'll be searching for more though!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Suns Video's*

<object width="530" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/p/C7050907CBC18441"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/p/C7050907CBC18441" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="530" height="370"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=C7050907CBC18441

Those are all the Barbosa mixes I've done, four in total.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzBdN-SbGT4

And the ever popular, oft-linked Pat Burke clip I put up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Video's*

To God 

:worship:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns Video's*

That Pat Burke one cracks me up everytime ^_^


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Suns Video's*

That K.J. one is a classic!
Pat Burke is amazing. Lol.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Suns Video's*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JyEsrl48zco"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JyEsrl48zco" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Woo!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyEsrl48zco

Edit:

Just saw this one, figured I'd throw it in there.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EFAH6_gl9MM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EFAH6_gl9MM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFAH6_gl9MM

Edit #2:

Highlights from the first 15 games of this season.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1nuuIITTKg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1nuuIITTKg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1nuuIITTKg

Oh yeah... and this next one makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. He's back, *****es!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVV_ZJSbMd0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVV_ZJSbMd0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVV_ZJSbMd0


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Suns Video's*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ooGVycnuass"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ooGVycnuass" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T6LLNM9EDls"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T6LLNM9EDls" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Suns Video's*

I remember when Amare dunked over Olawakandi (or however u spell his name)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns Video's*

This is a nice one with some very nice plays by all of the Suns:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1nuuIITTKg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1nuuIITTKg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe somebody have Suns-Warriors 113-110 match??? I couldn't find it


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone have any more Pat Burke clips?


----------

